# Fixing it up



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Well my daughter and I have been working on the samauri. I want to get it more reliable and I didn't like the oil drips so we dropped the oil pan, starter, transmission, clutch and took out the distributer. I replaced the rear main seal and gasket. Then stuck in a rebuilt transmission and new clutch. We are going to add a transfer case cradle as soon as my finger heals up and a myside carb. Smacked my finger with an air ratchet.

We took the samauri out for a spin on the rocky steep hill west of deer creek dam. It climbed it just fine until the carb float stuck and filled the charcoal canister and crank case full of fuel. So that is why we ditched the carb. Should be back on the road in a week or so.

My youngest has helped every night I've worked on it. She uses her long board as a creeper lol. She gets to get her learners permit this fall so I think she has her mind set on learning on the samauri.





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's what I call quality time.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've gotten pretty lucky that my girls like doing the same things I like to do. They are however growing up and wanting to play with their friends more then their old man. Sucks for me because I feel like I'm losing my best fishing/hunting buddies. So I'll take their attention when ever I can get it. 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is soo cool. 
She will tell her grandkids about working on that.

I have told my kids about the '60 Triumph Herald that my dad and I did when I was in high school.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is so awesome, except for the finger.

The pics are great too, except for the finger, it hurts to look at.

Great Job Dad! She will remember it forever.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like a great time, except for the finger! You have quite the goatee - I'm jealous!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the skate board creeper. Well played young mechanic. Well played.


----------

